

Cuter scooter defined by electricity, portability - xavi
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2007/scooter-1127.html
It's energy efficient, it's clean, compact and simple, and, above all, it's very cool.
======
joshwa
The business model of inexpensive one-way rental is the really interesting
part for me. Reminds me of the point-to-point "air taxi" service startup in
Florida.

Apparently this has worked in Paris with bicycles? I'd love to see this with
scooters or segways in NYC. It'd have to be cheaper than a cab ride, though.

~~~
Tichy
We have these bicycles in my city, too, but I doubt that they are such a huge
success. Might be more of a prestige/advertising thing (sponsored by the
german train company). Part of the problem is that it is difficult to sign up
for one, though (registration through phone). Perhaps other models are better
conceived.

------
DarrenStuart
they actually looks pretty cool. If they can make em cheap then I would get
one.

------
jraines
I want one.

